# What size trailer do you guys use?



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am thinking about adding a trailer this year or next. What size do you guys use? Single or double axles? Brakes on the trailer or not?

Thanks


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

5x8--single axle, no brakes


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

To those who use trailers, how do they affect your gas mileage? Do you leave them at the job or haul them back & forth every day? What do you do in a busy area or the city when you need to park?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am hoping to leave them on jobsites for the exterior crew so I can drift between interior work and exterior work in the summer as my schedule dictates, not the needs of the crew. That way hopefully I can buy 100 gallons for a job up front, or at least 50 and have all the stuff right there to cut down on my trips to the paint store and needing to be there at a specific time to get the job running.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

gas mileage is affected however only slightly because you will not carry it all the time just to a site and then home at the completion. With a trailer you have to plan, mine only to go to suburb type areas, if im headed down town then I load everything up in the truck. It has helped because the trailer goes with each crew so I know when I drop it off that they have everything they need and won't have to run to the shop often.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

6x10 single axle ...I dont drive around with it...it goes from residential job to another. I plan on adding two more this year (for NC sites). Cost next to nothing to run... job site is always clean...ladders are not in a pile on the ground. The trailer is the first one on the job (stays for the duration) so the crew can get started right away. Less liability, less insurance ...best money I've spent.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I to normaly park it on the site somewhere. Yes they can be a pain at times But every time I leave it at the shop I miss it for something that is on it. And I keep a well stocked truck. yes gas mileage goes very south for me. Plus it is where I store most of my tools. I pull a 14' footer with a ladder rack on top. it weight is just short of 5000lb. Depending how much paint is on hand.


----------

